# PCMCIA Express Adapter zu PCMCIA 32 Bit Karte



## ava99 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe einen neuen Laptop gekauft. Wollte meine PCMCIA Karte einfügen, ging lieder nicht mehr, hat einen PCMCIA Express sollt. Möchte meine PCMCIA Karte ebenfalls weiter verwenden . Ein Adapter per USB bringt mr in diesem speziellen Fall nichts.

1000x fach google.de schon befragt, aber nichts gefunden. 

Weiß jemand Rat ?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus .

Grüße

Ava99


----------



## ultra-tester (22. Juni 2006)

leider gibt es da noch nichts habe auch schon gefragt.
das haben die leute bei der entwicklung mist gebaut
das das es nicht abwärts kompatibel bauen


----------



## ava99 (22. Juni 2006)

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es da bald was gibt 


Grüße
ava99


----------

